# I am in need for advice on my voice. Can anyone help me?



## bpd34457 (May 7, 2016)

I can take a good harsh criticism so you don't have to hold back. Just be honest with me 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1X8d1UGNYMU


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bpd34457 said:


> I can take a good harsh criticism so you don't have to hold back. Just be honest with me
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1X8d1UGNYMU


Get a singing teacher, and quick


----------



## bpd34457 (May 7, 2016)

Hello, thanks you so much for replying. And yes, I agree, I need someone to guide me since I have no idea what I am doing. But if this is not such a bother, can you tell me whether my voice have a potential to have a classical music career or not? I have been wondering about this for so long. 
And again, thanks you for replying so fast


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bpd34457 said:


> Hello, thanks you so much for replying. And yes, I agree, I need someone to guide me since I have no idea what I am doing. But if this is not such a bother, can you tell me whether my voice have a potential to have a classical music career or not? I have been wondering about this for so long.
> 
> And again, thanks you for replying so fast


For so long.... as that's the case why didn't you join a choir? 
Most town and city's all over the world have one, they can tell you what to do :tiphat:


----------



## bpd34457 (May 7, 2016)

Well, the reason why it is so long is kind of complicated. I am currently 19 and for the rest of my life, I have always love singing. But my parents have never supported that idea so for the past three years, I was trying to study electronic engineering to please them. Only recently when I started to study abroad in the U.S. that I have discovered classical music and my passion for singing resurfaced again. I now have the courage to challenge my parents ideal of my future but I am still in doubt whether I am too old or not talented enough to start in a music major. Hence, my post.

I do participate in a Vietnamese church choir every Sunday but you know...they are not a Western classical choir and the music we sing is so different from the Western classical style so I didn't really receive any helpful advise at all.  But I am planning to join my school choir once I am sure that I want a music career. 

PS: I like your emoticon with the hat. It looks so cute


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

bpd34457 said:


> Well, the reason why it is so long is kind of complicated. I am currently 19 and for the rest of my life, I have always love singing. But my parents have never supported that idea so for the past three years, I was trying to study electronic engineering to please them. Only recently when I started to study abroad in the U.S. that I have discovered classical music and my passion for singing resurfaced again. I now have the courage to challenge my parents ideal of my future but I am still in doubt whether I am too old or not talented enough to start in a music major. Hence, my post.
> 
> I do participate in a Vietnamese church choir every Sunday but you know...they are not a Western classical choir and the music we sing is so different from the Western classical style so I didn't really receive any helpful advise at all.  But I am planning to join my school choir once I am sure that I want a music career.
> 
> PS: I like your emoticon with the hat. It looks so cute


Certainly not too old. Some famous singers have not started in earnest until their early twenties. I would suggest getting some lessons, if you can afford them, and joining a choir that sings music you like. You can do both and continue your studies. Then you can assess just how talented you really are and if your musical dreams don't work out (and the competition is VERY fierce) you have a career in engineering and music will be a worthwhile hobby. I'd have loved to have been a professional musician but simply haven't the talent so I chose a career in science (initially) and musc is a much loved hobby.


----------



## metalbiff (May 26, 2016)

You sounds great, just find your buttery range and stick to it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

metalbiff said:


> You sounds great, just find your buttery range and stick to it!


You can not be serious


----------



## popovichee123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sounds like a good Western choir voice to me - blends well. A tendency to go under the note i.e. become flat, but with some guidance from a good choral director should right itself over time (if you pay attention to yourself very closely, concentrating on where each individual note is in relation to the key), and get used to where each note you produce sits in the voice; and what you have to do to produce that note to the best of your ability.

Mature voice. Notes aside, it's best to look closely at how you pronounce each vowel and consonant - experienced singers would sing each word in correspondence to the language of the lyrics, no matter what their first language is, but don't worry about that at the moment - something to focus on in the (not too distant) future.

As I said, a good choral conductor will teach the whole choir the basics, but a music teacher (or some 1 to 1s from the conductor) will develop your voice individually. Remember that the guidance you get from a choral master during practice is relative to the sound your voice section produces as a whole, and not to your voice personally (unless you're a soloist). A singing teacher will help tailor your own sound to you, not to the choir.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Your basic tone seems pleasant enough. Right now the voice sounds tense and the muscles are flaccid, which creates that slow vibrato and restricted range. A teacher will help you relax and coordinate breathing and muscular action, and practice will develop endurance, so that the voice vibrates freely and acquires range and flexibility.

Don't think about a career as a singer, if that's what you have in mind. You won't know your potential until you've gotten into vocal training.


----------



## neonegin (Apr 2, 2016)

This is WELL ABOVE the average for the untrained. 19 is the ideal age for the voice to start training, especially a low one. If you love singing and opera, go for it.

BTW, plenty of people who started late had professional operatic careers. Some bases even started performing profrssionally at 40+. Check out this guy, he was a bookeeper, started lessons as hobby at 28: http://www.roh.org.uk/people/yuriy-yurchuk If I were you I would try to contact him for a US teacher recomendation (he studied there). At this stage your chances 90% depend on teaching and ALL teachers you can find without recommendation are useless. Also, do not discount Skype lessons, they are just as effective and you can have them almost daily.


----------



## neonegin (Apr 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You can not be serious


You'd be surprised how many go on with lessons for months and months and do not achieve a pronounced natural vibrato or air efficiency allowing to sustain long notes that are demonstrated here.


----------

